# Bluetooth and Back-up Cam with Nav 350Z



## jvbiard (Oct 3, 2009)

I have the factory installed Nav system, and am looking for a bluetooth and rear back-up camera solution that will be able to leverage the Nav display. I really don't want to take up any additional space in the car, or have extra displays mounted elsewhere in the car. I'm definitely OK if the bluetooth/phone showed up on the stereo display. Supposedly there is a unverisal video adapter that will plug into the back of the display that should allow for the back-up camera, but I'm not having luck on finding a way to integrate the bluetooth with the nav or the stereo. Someone mentioned BlueFusion, but it doesn't say it supports Nissan/350Z. Any recommendations or advice would be GREATLY appreciated!


----------

